# Filtro pasa-bajos para sub-woofer.



## jms_salta (Jul 8, 2009)

Hola amigos he encontrado este diagrama de un circuito de un filtro pasa bajos sub-woofer, en el cual esta diseñado con dos integrados L7810 y tl071.El problema es que no esta claro el valor del diodo Zener 5.1V (recuadrado en rojo) y las entradas de los conectores 1,2y3 donde se conecta la entrada y salida del audio y con que voltaje trabaja la entrada DC.Gracias 
Adjunto y remarco con rojo la imagen del circuito. Es para crear el efecto de los bajo .1 de un amplificador. Si conocen uno sencillo de armar tambien se lo agradeceria.


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (Jul 8, 2009)

Hola jms_salta. Puedes pasar el Diagrama de tu filtro es que me interesa para mi sub-woofer que  estoy por armar.
Gracias


----------



## neutron (Jul 8, 2009)

el conector 1 es para conectar la alimentacion.. hasta 25 volt que le metas va a andar bien. porque esta el regulador 7810 que lo baja a 10v..  no le pongas menos de 12 porque puede fallar el funcionamiendo de dicho regulador..

el conector 2 es la entrada de audio.. siendo el borne de abajo de todo la parte "positiva" de la señal..

el conector 3 es la salida de audio ya filtrada, el borne de abajo de todo seria la masa de la señal..

y no entiendo tu inquietud con el zenner.. es de 5.1v.. supongo que un 1N4733 va a ir bien..

si me equivoco avisenme..:S soy humano tambien..


----------



## jms_salta (Jul 9, 2009)

gracias me parece qu lo voy aprobar.
Adjunto el pcb


----------



## neutron (Jul 9, 2009)

cuando compres los componentes, si es que los vas a comprar.. el zenner no lo pidas como 1N4733 porque no estoy seguro de que sea ese de 5.1v..  vos pedi un zenner de 5.1v y listo..


----------



## jms_salta (Jul 10, 2009)

He encontrado este tambien este filtro muy sencillo que trabaja con un integrado Tl081 y el cual tiene un par de resistencia usando la entrada del audio (+L y +R) dando una salida de 1500Hz y una ganacia de 1.5, trabando con 12V me gustaria tambien a ver que le parece y si fucionara.He diseñado la plaqueta y si encuentran algun error o un rediseño me avisan.Gracias


----------



## macr0s666 (May 18, 2010)

holas amigos aqui le paso un diagrama pasabajos y esta muy bueno y cualquiera cosa avisan .graciasel CI es TL081 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





bueno amigos aqui les posteo un circuito por cieto muy bueno ya lo probe y anda de marabillas .con respecto a las frecuencias podis cambiarlas aqui le paso unos valores de condensadores 33nf , 47nf , 27nf, 22nf 15nf para la distintas frecuencias. cualquiera duda escribirme atte marco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



aqui les dejo le Pbc. http://usuarios.multimania.es/matador20/reforsador_graves.pcb


----------



## decioaccietto (May 23, 2010)

hola macros666 cómo va?,  me guastaría   saber si ese filtro funciona bien , cuales son y como cambiar las frecuencias de  corte.
Estuve renegando con este  filtro,http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Filtro-pasa-bajos-para-sub-woofer-activo.html   pero no logré que funcione. desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## naikon (May 25, 2010)

Un filtro muy basico de armar pero a la vez esta muy bueno, es el posteado en construya su video rockola ...si te fijas en la web, veras que hay uno alli, y es muy sencillo de armar, utiliza 1 solo tl071, yo lo arme y anda barbaro.. se alimenta con +/-15v, pero lo podes alimentar con un poco menos y te va a andar igual de bien..

Revisalo y contanos que te parece. Saludos.


----------



## andres05 (May 29, 2010)

hola, concuerdo con el compañero naikon, el filtro de construya su video rockola funciona excelente y es sencillo; ya lo he armado varias veces 
recomendado!!!
aca el enlace  http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_filtrobass.php

saludos


----------



## danielrhino (Jul 16, 2010)

hola , este filtro se puede usar en el auto?


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 13, 2010)

Hola danielrhino, te comento mi pequeña experiencia. No se puede usar en el auto así como está en el diagrama porque necesita 12v SIMÉTRICOS (+12 0 -12) y el auto sólo te entrega los 12v positivos. Ahora, si tienes 2 baterías en el auto, ese sería otro tema, porque podés usar + y - de la otra. Sería muy raro que tengas 2 baterías, así que esta posibilidad está medio descartada.. Y la otra es usar un inversor de corriente, para generar AC a partir de CC de la batería pero también es costoso, y no tiene sentido para alimentar un circuito que apenas consume 300mA. Te recomiendo que busques algún otro diagrama de filtro para fuente simple (o batería) con el integrado tl082 también.

Espero ser útil.

Agucasta.


----------



## jorge morales (Oct 14, 2010)

aqui te dejo un montaje completo, espero que te ayude


----------



## Agucasta (Oct 14, 2010)

EXCELENTE JORGE! Gracias por tu aporte.


----------



## venon (Oct 21, 2010)

una pregunta este filtro http://www.construyasuvideorockola.c...filtrobass.php es de 2do Orden?

y perdon por esta pregunta colgadaa

Pero alguien me puede explicar cual es la diferencia entre el filto pasivo y activo, osea cual esde mejor en calidad de audio hablando por decir hifi o ultra hi end...


----------



## ixak1 (Nov 25, 2010)

venon dijo:


> una pregunta este filtro http://www.construyasuvideorockola.c...filtrobass.php es de 2do Orden?
> 
> y perdon por esta pregunta colgadaa
> 
> Pero alguien me puede explicar cual es la diferencia entre el filto pasivo y activo, osea cual esde mejor en calidad de audio hablando por decir hifi o ultra hi end...



Pues, el pasivo es por lo general unas pequeñas bobinas que van entre el parlante y el amplificador, el activo va entre la fuente de audio y el amplificador, actuando este ultimo como un preamplificador y según mi experiencia ( muy poca por cierto ) el que mejor calidad tiene, pues realza el bajo en el resultado final . 

Saludos !

PD. ese filtro e escuchado buenas referencias, alguien tiene alguna idea para poder juntarlo con 1 tda2005 que me sobro ? digamos armar un pequeño woofer para la PC, que dicen?


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 25, 2010)

mm el tda 2005 tiene muy poca potencia. Es algo débil para un sub. O sea. va a servir con un parlante de 8". no más. y con eso no llegás a cubrir las frecuencias más bajas. de 40 a 80hz. Sirve. Va a servir, pero te va a quedar algo como un subwoofer de "home teathre" barato de esos chinos.. jeje..

Diferencia entre filtro activo y pasivo, ademas de que el primero "preamplifica" y "recorta" la señal de audio, para armarte un sistema de 3 vías, con filtro activo, necesitas 3 amplificadores. Uno para bajos, uno para medios, y otro para agudos. Con un simple "crossover" pasivo, de bobinas, condensadores y resistencias, necesitás un solo amplificador para alimentar las 3 vías, ya que éste va colocado DESPUES de la etapa de amplificación. El activo se coloca ANTES del amplificador, por lo que la señal que emite es UNA SOLA. (alta, media o baja, segun lo deseado). Para potencias "chicas" 20WRMS como el TDA2005, sí o sí hay que poner un filtro ACTIVO, porque con uno pasivo, le terminás sacando la poca potencia que da.

El de video rockola anda bien, pero usandolo al máximo (sin el potenciometro) y regulando la entrada desde el aparato que inyecte el audio. Porque con el potenciómetro ese, mete ruido, y los graves se recortan un poco. Yo tengo uno en un TDA7294 y anda muy lindo, con un 8" genérico con suspensión de goma, y anda muy bien.

Saludos!

Agucasta!


----------



## ixak1 (Nov 25, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:


> mm el tda 2005 tiene muy poca potencia. Es algo débil para un sub. O sea. va a servir con un parlante de 8". no más. y con eso no llegás a cubrir las frecuencias más bajas. de 40 a 80hz. Sirve. Va a servir, pero te va a quedar algo como un subwoofer de "home teathre" barato de esos chinos.. jeje..
> 
> El de video rockola anda bien, pero usandolo al máximo (sin el potenciometro) y regulando la entrada desde el aparato que inyecte el audio. Porque con el potenciómetro ese, mete ruido, y los graves se recortan un poco. Yo tengo uno en un TDA7294 y anda muy lindo, con un 8" genérico con suspensión de goma, y anda muy bien.
> 
> ...



Asi es, pero curiosamente son sobras, y pues lo unico que me falta es la caja para el sub, la cual haré despues, ya creo quedara como home chino, de hecho lo quiero para que realze un poco el grave de unas bocinas de la computadora, para mi negocio. de eso a nada.. 
oye, el TDA2050 que tal está ? ese tambien hace el "poc" al encender ? ando buscando un retardador ( recordemos esto me sirve para aprender y poder armar en diciembre el melody 400 ).


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 25, 2010)

el 2050 es un animal al lado del 2005. lo pasa por arriba 20 veces. Tengo montados 2 PCB con 2 TDA 2050 en puente (diseño de mnicolau) y andan un caño. Son muy baratos, y buenos. Curiosamente no hacen el "plop" al encender, y eso que no tienen retardo. A veces al apagarlo hacen un cierto ruido, que supongo que es la descarga de los capacitores de la fuente.. (tengo mucho filtrado en ambos) pero es excelente y barato. Para un subwoofer anda muy bien el PCB que diseñó Mariano Nicolau (mnicolau) junto con el subwoofer (filtro) de "construyasuvideorockol.." esos colombianos la tienen bastante clara..

Saludos!!

El melody 400 cual es?
gracias!


----------



## ixak1 (Nov 26, 2010)

agucasta89 dijo:


> el 2050 es un animal al lado del 2005. lo pasa por arriba 20 veces. Tengo montados 2 PCB con 2 TDA 2050 en puente (diseño de mnicolau) y andan un caño. Son muy baratos, y buenos. Curiosamente no hacen el "plop" al encender, y eso que no tienen retardo. A veces al apagarlo hacen un cierto ruido, que supongo que es la descarga de los capacitores de la fuente.. (tengo mucho filtrado en ambos) pero es excelente y barato. Para un subwoofer anda muy bien el PCB que diseñó Mariano Nicolau (mnicolau) junto con el subwoofer (filtro) de "construyasuvideorockol.." esos colombianos la tienen bastante clara..
> 
> Saludos!!
> 
> ...



Tengo que probarlo, mañana mismo vere q*UE* y que se ocupa y a ver que y que tengo..  ya solo tendre q*UE* comprarlo. 
¿que transformador usas para tu configuracion? 


el melody 400w es el amp de los colombianos en su pagina tienen muchos detalles de el y todas las piezas las hay. a ver que sale. 

saludos!


----------



## ser (Nov 30, 2010)

si la verdad yo lo probe y funciona de muy bien, ha... si quieren tengo un protector y retardador de encendido de parlantes con un tiempo de 3 segundos con relay es genial lo copie de un poder "QSC".


----------



## ixak1 (Nov 30, 2010)

ser dijo:


> si la verdad yo lo probe y funciona de muy bien, ha... si quieren tengo un protector y retardador de encendido de parlantes con un tiempo de 3 segundos con relay es genial lo copie de un poder "QSC".



Que tal va ese retardador ? yo ando buscando un protector similar  como aficionado principiante todavia no tengo el conocimiento para "diseñar" uno propio, asi que tengo que fijarme muy bien como funcionan otros.


----------



## Agucasta (Nov 30, 2010)

Me sumo al pedido de ixak1.. Si eres tan amable, Ser, de pasárnoslo. Muchas gracias!


----------



## ser (Mar 29, 2011)

Mil perdones me desapareci un buen tiempo, ya lo descargo de inmediato .....
Ha! Y gracias por el interes..........


----------



## Draygan (Abr 29, 2011)

yo podria sujerir usar una bobina de 5mH lla que las bobinas son filtros pasa bajo y son muy buenos para causar frecuencias para bajo


----------



## sektor8 (May 2, 2011)

per como las tendria *[CHAT NO]* conectar ....   con un tl81


----------



## ser (Jun 10, 2011)

Aqui tienen tres diferentes circuitos de protector uno es de construyasuvideorockola, el otro de plaquetodo y el ultimo que esta en documento word es la copia del que les comente,este funciona a la primera. Los otros dos no los probe pero se parecen mucho.
Si lo realizan los otros dos no olviden comentar, suerte....................................


----------



## palomo (Jun 10, 2011)

Amigo ser el retardador que mencionas ¿que potencia se le puede cargar? y funciona contra cortos.

Saludos


----------



## naikon (Jun 11, 2011)

Hola, si quieren un buen protector, miren este de CONSTRUYASUVIDEOROCKOLA, parece muy bueno y tenes dividido en uno para potencias de hasta 400watts me parece, y otro para potencias de 1000watts...

te dejo en enlace para que lo chequees:
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_protector.php

Saludos!

P.D: Yo no lo arme pero.. es de buena fuente, y tengo pensado armarlo en un futuro...
P..D1: Es retardador + proteccion...


----------



## itzcena54 (Jun 13, 2011)

Pues leendo los grandes aportes yo ando en busca de un buen subwoofer para mi ampli, en realidad tengo 2 uno con TDA1554Q y el otro TDA7377 los dos me andan perfecto pero quiero montarles subwoofer a ambos, con buenos bajos altos de potencia, como que me podrian recomendar algun diseño?


----------



## naikon (Jun 15, 2011)

Hola *itzcena54* con diseño a que te referis? a la caja? yo hace un tiempo habia armado uno con un Bomber de 12", son subwoofers relativamente baratos y que andan muy bien.. la caja la arme segun el manual, en su momento era de 50 lts, ese sub lovendi, y ahora me compre un JBL GT5-12, que tambien la caja esta armada segun el manual... al bomber anteriormente lo movia con un amplificador que arme con un TDA 7294 (el de mnicolau), y el JBL por ahora lo tengo con este tda.. pero va a ir en un futuro con un ampli mas grande (cuando tenga el tiempo de armar ya que ando sin tiempo)

El bomber era de 150rms, modelo NEW EDGE. Andaba muy bien.

Bueno cualquier cosa pregunta. Saludos!


----------



## almendra (Jun 15, 2011)

entonces es recomendable el de contruya su videorockola? o hay alguno mejor ? yo tambien quiero hacer uno para ponerlo con un tda2050 mono.


----------



## itzcena54 (Jun 17, 2011)

La duda que tengo es que para ponerle un subwoofer necesito hacerme otro amplif con mayor potencia "especial" para el filtro pasa bajos? para asi tener 2 canales mas que irian a la caja con los parlantes son de masomenos 8" a 10" a 4 Ohm mi pregunta es como deberia conectarlos todo al equipo te parecera algo confuso lo que te menciono pero asi me explico bueno espero me disculpes es que aun soy estudiante.


----------



## naikon (Jun 19, 2011)

Con respecto a la conexión.. si hablas de un stereo de auto, de la salida auxiliar, vas al filtro pasa bajos, del filtro al ampli y ahi a los parlantes... aunque algunos stereos ya traen filtro pasa bajos en sus salidas.. dependiendo del modelo en si.

Almendra, yo si lo recomendaría, si bien no lo armé aún, todos los aportes de esa página suelen funcionar muy bien y me parece un diseño bastante simple de realizar. Incluso revisando la página, un fanático de ellos mandó un video donde muestra como funciona el protector.

Saludos!

Me olvidaba.. por otro lado el tema de las dos señales para el subwoofer (izquierdo, derecho) en un sub siempre se trabaja en mono.. ya que por las frecuencias que manejamos, no es necesario trabajar en stereo (ya que el oído no puede distinguir de donde vienen) así que si vas a hacer un amplificador para esto, tenes que sumar las señales.. ya sea con resistencias (no recuerdo el valor, pero se ponía una resistencia en cada polo positivo de L-R), o con algún filtro pasa bajos que ya sume las entradas.


----------



## almendra (Jun 19, 2011)

naikon dijo:


> Almendra, yo si lo recomendaría, si bien no lo armé aún, todos los aportes de esa página suelen funcionar muy bien y me parece un diseño bastante simple de realizar. Incluso revisando la página, un fanático de ellos mandó un video donde muestra como funciona el protector.




bueno muchas gracias por la respuesta! 
saludos!


----------



## itzcena54 (Jun 19, 2011)

Necesariamente tendria que tener 2 aux para el sub.


----------



## pip (May 29, 2012)

gente perdon por postear aca hace mas de 6 meses que no se postea en este theard pero estaba haciendo este pasa bajos y la verdad que no entiendo la conecion a donde iria el swooffer  

como seria la conecion ?? no entiendo perdon mi ignorancia   

tengo un home theater


----------

